# Depression



## Guest (Oct 7, 2018)

Sounds like a good idea! I don’t think it’s gonna be bad. Maybe some surge and downed trees though. Better safe than sorry!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm filling gas cans and water jugs today. I really didn't want to have to deal with this BS again this year.


----------



## nautilott (Oct 29, 2017)

These damn storms really do get frustrating and tiresome. I've had roof damage 4 times in the last 14 years... Wish I could get the smell of plywood out of my nose.
Stay safe, our West coast neighbors.


----------



## jhreels (Apr 20, 2017)

When I look at the storm what I see is more freshy water, more brown water, and poor sight casting for months.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

jhreels said:


> When I look at the storm what I see is more freshy water, more brown water, and poor sight casting for months.


Yeah, but crappie on nymphs in the lakes when they get nice and full.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Marine forecast for today says waves up to 23 ft in Apalchee Bay. Don't think ill be taking our 13 Whaler out today. Everybody stay safe out there.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2018)

Boatbrains said:


> Sounds like a good idea! I don’t think it’s gonna be bad. Maybe some surge and downed trees though. Better safe than sorry!


Well then, while it never got bad here where I am located just a breeze and some localized surge... I am eating my words and praying for everyone in the panhandle now!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Feeling the effects all the way in Texas. Storm surge had tides up about three feet above normal this morning in Port O’Connor. This is the double boat ramp at The Fishing Center. The center poles are where the dock is way underwater. Tides dropped about a foot this afternoon but you could still run any boat through the back lakes.


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

How did you make out in the storm. Thank God I was on the west side of it


----------



## Billthechair (Jan 23, 2016)

Has anyone heard anything about Harry Spear and his boat production facility in Panacea? Just wondering.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2018)

Billthechair said:


> Has anyone heard anything about Harry Spear and his boat production facility in Panacea? Just wondering.


Last I heard Harry is fine! He’s busy helping neighbors clean up but said he and his cane out ok


----------



## Billthechair (Jan 23, 2016)

Boatbrains said:


> Last I heard Harry is fine! He’s busy helping neighbors clean up but said he and his cane out ok


Yes. After I posted the question I decided to email him. He got back to me and said his property is ok and so is his family.


----------

